# My pride and joy



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

This little fellow is my pride and joy Red Spangled Serama.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

He is stunning, I can see why you might be a wee bit proud.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That is a fantastic chicken.

That is the same super dark color in a heritage rhode island red.


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> That is a fantastic chicken.
> 
> That is the same super dark color in a heritage rhode island red.


I'm new to raising chickens but the guy I bought them from said he was a Red Spangled Serama, so that's what I call him...


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

He is beautiful! I love the way serama's puff out their chests and stand upright.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Alaskan was just commenting on the color, not the breed. My RIR has that same rich mahogany brown/red color. Beautiful!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep..., that is a Serama, I just meant the color of that Serama, is the same color you find on a heritage Rhode Island Red.

It is a difficult color to get right, no matter what breed you find it on. And I think it is a great color.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Pretty little guy. Is he friendly?


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Pretty little guy. Is he friendly?


Real friendly, I sit down on my rocking chair underneath my mesquite tree in the afternoons and he will come near and get on top of my legs chuckling.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I met a real friendly Serama at a swap a few years ago and ended up sharing my hot dog with him.


----------



## scallan (Jan 30, 2016)

Having 4 dozen chickens hatched at ag center should be ready for ash Wednesday what should I be getting ready


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You need a nice enclosure safe from wind,rain, cold.I keep mine in the house for first month or two,I use a child's plastic swimming pool but they eventually start jumping out so I put up a fence.You need a heat source,I use brooder bulbs,and a thermometer-they need to be at 95 degrees the first week and take it down 5 degrees a week until desired temp is reached, for me that's about 80 degrees.I found the mason jar feeders and waterers work well but my husband made metal cones to place on top to keep them from jumping on top and pooping in there.As for food,starter mix is the way to go but if you have your peeps vaccinated do not use medicated feed it makes the vaccinations ineffective.I had problems finding non-medicated,so I use flock raiser instead and it has worked well for me.Also,try to get a water additive for a good start.I use Quik Chik Drinking aid from Murray McMurray,it comes with my chicks.It adds vitamins and minerals and generally helps them get a good start.You need grit,put it in with their food to get their digestive systems off to a good start.Most important of all,hug and love them.I probably forgot something but I'm sure you get lots of advice from all of the good people here.Good luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! Soup to nuts.

Have the heat source at one area and leave room for chicks to get away from it if it gets too hot


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

One other very important thing.Take each chick out and dip it's beak in the water so it knows it's there.Make sure the water is room temperature.They will find the food.


----------

